# disable Nvidia 3D Vision stereo

## jhon987

hello,

Xorg log shows a pretty big delay around this point:

```
[    14.898] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0  (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    14.898] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    14.898] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    21.316] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (LG Electronics W2486 (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA

[    21.316] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     3D Vision stereo.

[    25.908] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (LG Electronics W2486 (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA

[    25.908] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     3D Vision stereo.

[    36.048] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (LG Electronics W2486 (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA

[    36.048] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     3D Vision stereo.

[    36.430] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (LG Electronics W2486 (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA

[    36.430] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     3D Vision stereo.
```

Which BTW is also reflected in the (long) time GDM and Gnome shell takes to load. [I know in the past it was much faster]

I'm assuming it's because it tries to enable 3d vision stereo and my monitor doesn't support it, So my question is how can I stop xorg from trying to load 3D Vision stereo?

is there anyone who knows please?

----------

## djdunn

http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/295.20/README/xconfigoptions.html

quick answer from above link 

in screen setting in xorg.conf 

Option "Stereo" "0"

----------

## jhon987

 *djdunn wrote:*   

> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/295.20/README/xconfigoptions.html
> 
> quick answer from above link 
> 
> in screen setting in xorg.conf 
> ...

 

If only it'd been that easy... nothing changed, load times are still slow and xorg.0.log keeps showing 

 *Quote:*   

> Mouse v2.0  (/dev/input/mouse0)
> 
> [    15.467] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
> 
> [    15.467] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
> ...

 

for what it's worth I'll mention that I don't have xorg.conf by default - so creating one with nvidia-xconfig and adding Option "Stereo" "0" doesn't do a thing. also going inside xorg.conf.d (where I only have 2 files 00-keyboard & Nvidia), adding screen section to nvidia with stereo 0 doesn't do a thing either...

any other ideas?

----------

